# AVM Fritzbox 7360 : Fragen zu Annex B und J



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Ich möchte mir mal endlich ein besseres Router-Modem holen (habe derzeit einen von TP-Link für 40€ und das ein oder andere Problem, was damit zu tun haben könnte). Ich habe dabei die AVM Fritzbox 7360 für 140€ im Auge, da sie auch "zukunftssicher" ist ohne EXTREM teuer zu sein. Neben ADSL kann sie auch VDSL und vor allem auch das VoIP u.a. der Telekom, was ja früher oder später überall kommen wird. 

 Die hier in verkauften Modelle für Deutschland haben dabei Annex J (A/CH-Version Annex A/B). Soweit ich weiß ist Annex J "splitterloses" DSL, aber nicht jeder Anschluss mit VoIP ist auch unbedingt Annex J, obwohl die ja idR ohne Splitter daherkommen - das ist daher etwas verwirrend...  Im Moment habe ich hier noch einen normalen ASDL16k-Anschluss mit echtem Festnetztelefon, also KEIN VoIp - kann ich den 7360 dann trotzdem nutzen, also ist Annex J quasi "abwärtskompatibel" ?

 Und müsste ich - wenn ich mal den Tarif wechsle und auch VoIP nehme - dann Annex J "bestellen" ? Hätte das Vorteile zu Annex B? 


 Danke!


----------



## M4v0460 (27. August 2014)

Moin, Du kannst die 7360 auch an ein ganz normalen AnnexB betreiben, sprich mit Splitter. Bei einem Tarifwechsel bekommst Du nicht zwingend AnnexJ, es kann auch passieren das Du VDSL bekommst, dann hast kein AnnexJ da Du die unteren Frequenzbänder nicht benötigst.


----------



## seekerm (27. August 2014)

Mal ergänzen zu dem Vorposter.
Annex J gibts es nur bei ADSL2+-Anschlüßen, was einen deutlich höheren Upload (in Deutschland bis zu 2800kBit/s) ermöglicht.
7360 ist alles andere als zukunftsicher zumal das Gerät in zwei Ausführungen existiert mit 16 und 32 MB Flashspeicher.
Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte ist sowohl Annex J als auch Annex B kein Problem.
Solltest du bei Telekom sein, so kannst du in aller Regel keinen analogen oder ISDN-Anschluß mehr buchen womit du zu einem ALL-IP-Anschluß wechseln müsstest.
Ein All-IP-Anschluß ist kein Garant für Annex J.

Du kannst im Vorfeld herausfinden ob Annex J oder Annex B bei Tarifwechsel möglich wäre, wenn du den Schritten aus http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143584 folgst.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Also, ich HABE derzeit halt einen DSL16k + analoges Telefon und behalte dieses Tarif auch. Ich möchte aber endlich mal einen neuen Router, und weil die Teile ja nicht grad billig sind, soll es einer sein, mit dem ich problemlos auf einen Tarif wechseln kann, der entweder ADSL + IP-Telefonie oder VDSL + IP-Telefonie hat.

 Wäre der 7360 dazu jetzt doch ungeeignet? Versteh ich noch nicht so ganz...   

 Oder soll ich lieber einen nicht-VoIP-Router nehmen, der dann aber nur die Hälfte kostet, und erst in zB 2 Jahren dann, wenn ich wirklich den Tarif wechsle, nen neuen Router?


----------



## rhalin (27. August 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> 7360 ist alles andere als zukunftsicher zumal das Gerät in zwei Ausführungen existiert mit 16 und 32 MB Flashspeicher.


 
Wieso ist sie nicht zukunftssicher?
Habe sie mir auch gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Läuft am IP-Anschluss der Telekom und kann auch VDSL falls das hier mal verfügbar ist.
Auf die 2te WLAN Frequenz (7390) habe ich bewusst verzichtet.


----------



## seekerm (27. August 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> Wieso ist sie nicht zukunftssicher?


Die Antwort ist einfach, die FritzOS wird zunehmend größer die 6.20 Final für die 7490 ist ~24MB groß und nimmt sogar ein Stück mehr Speicher in Anspruch wenn man die Version aufspielt.
Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe gibt es die 7360 mit 16MB und 32MB Flashspeicher(Platz für FW). Eine 7360(SL) mit 16MB Speicher wird 6.20 also entweder mit Abstrichen oder garnicht erhalten.
Ähnlich leif es mit 7270 v1 und v2.
Zudem ist 7360 HW-technisch alles andere als aktuell und kostet zZ in etwa soviel wie die 7362SL. Die 7362SL benutzt einen deutlich größeren NAND-Speicher für die FW.
Wenn man sich Vectoringschaltungen der Telekom ansieht gibts es zudem große Performanceunterschiede zwischen 7390 und 7362SL/7490. Wenn AVM das nicht in den Griff bekommt ist die 7390 dann für ADSL(2+) und VVDSL nicht brauchbar. Das hat zwar weniger mit 7360 zutun, aber auch die benutzt einen recht betagten, wenn auch deutlich besseren Chipsatz.

@*Herbboy*: 7360 ist dazu durchaus geeignet, aber als zukunftsicher würde ich diese nicht bezeichnen.
Du kannst ruhig zu einem Modell 7360(aufpassen hier nur die 32MB Version, die 16MB Version dürfte aber im Einzelhandel nicht mehr vertrieben werden), alternativ eine OEM-Box 7362SL oder 7490 greifen.
Die 7390 solltest stand jetzt aber meiden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

also, die 7390 hatte ich ev nicht im sinn. ist die 7360 also "okay" ? bin halt gleich im saturn und wollte zuschlagen 

und die 7362SL: kann  die denn voip (der telekom)? beim Preisvergleich steht nix von voip ^^  der router soll das halt können, auch natürlich ohnw spezielles voip-telefon. einfach das alte festnetztlefon anschließen oder anmelden (dect)


----------



## seekerm (27. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, die 7390 hatte ich ev nicht im sinn. ist die 7360 also "okay" ? bin halt gleich im saturn und wollte zuschlagen
> 
> und die 7362SL: kann  die denn voip (der telekom)? beim Preisvergleich steht nix von voip ^^  der router soll das halt können, auch natürlich ohnw spezielles voip-telefon. einfach das alte festnetztlefon anschließen oder anmelden (dect)


 Die 7360 ist ok. 7352SL kann VoiP(auch Telekom), wie alle FB's und ja man kann ein Festnetzgerät einfach anschließen und lostelefonieren .


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

können echt alle voip? auch zb die 3372...?

wie ist die 7272, kostet 170euro


----------



## seekerm (27. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> können echt alle voip? auch zb die 3372...?
> 
> wie ist die 7272, kostet 170euro


 Jö, die können alle VoIP nur nicht alle haben einen F-Steckplatz (Telefon) oder sind nicht dect fähig.
3372 kenn cih zwar nicht aber die 3370 kann auch VoIP. 7272 ist nur für ADSL (2+)-Anschlüße, wenn du Aussichten auf VDSl hast ist es also eher eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## rhalin (27. August 2014)

Also ich hab mal auf meiner geschaut, ich sehe zwar nicht ob sie 16 oder 32Mb hat aber es läuft FRITZ!OS 06.03.
Kriege ich das irgendwie raus?
Habe sie bei Am...n für 140,- gekauft.
Habe auch sehr lange gesucht ob es Alternativen gibt aber Modemrouter gibts wohl nicht viele gute zu einem annehmbaren Preis.
Vorher hatte ich einen Speedport W504V


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Okay, also nen Anschluss fürs Telefon muss die Box natürlich haben  

Ich hab nun doch noch nicht zugeschlagen. Auch meine Frage wäre, wie man denn erkennt, ob die nun 16 oder 32MB hat ^^ also, VOR dem Kauf...


Ansonsten scheint mir aber die 7360 der beste Kompromiss zu sein: VoIP, Telefonanschlüsse, auch VDSL-fähig und noch 2x GBit-LAN. Dazu noch 2x 100Base-TX - ich nehme an, das ist 100mbit-LAN? Und vor allem: nicht gleiche 180-200€ oder mehr... "früher" war schließlich schon ein Router für 80€ teuer, und die Fritzboxen ausschließlich was für die "Freaks" und "Profis"  

Aber ich brauch halt keinen "Profi-Kram" bei der Firmware, also wenn die vlt. irgendwelche NOCH dolleren Features eines neuen FritzOS nicht kann, wäre mir das eher egal. Wichtig wäre nur, dass ich bei nem Umstieg auf VoIP mit oder auch ohne "Aufstieg" zu VDSL nicht plötzlich merke, dass es nicht geht ^^


----------



## seekerm (28. August 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal auf meiner geschaut, ich sehe zwar nicht ob sie 16 oder 32Mb hat aber es läuft FRITZ!OS 06.03.
> Kriege ich das irgendwie raus?


 Auf der Verpackung der Fritze befindet  sich eine Artikelnummer. Laut dem FTP-Server von AVM gibt es die 6.0.3 auch nur für die 32MB-Version (http://download.avm.de/fritz.box/fritzbox.fon_wlan_7360_v2/firmware/deutsch/info.txt )
Eine Auflistung der Artikelnummern wäre zum Beispiel Fritzbox 7360 und 7360 SL Varianten


Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich  hab nun doch noch nicht zugeschlagen. Auch meine Frage wäre, wie man  denn erkennt, ob die nun 16 oder 32MB hat ^^ also, VOR dem Kauf...
> Ansonsten  scheint mir aber die 7360 der beste Kompromiss zu sein: VoIP,  Telefonanschlüsse, auch VDSL-fähig und noch 2x GBit-LAN. Dazu noch 2x  100Base-TX - ich nehme an, das ist 100mbit-LAN? Und vor allem: nicht  gleiche 180-200€ oder mehr... "früher" war schließlich schon ein Router  für 80€ teuer, und die Fritzboxen ausschließlich was für die "Freaks"  und "Profis"
> 
> Aber ich brauch halt keinen "Profi-Kram" bei der  Firmware, also wenn die vlt. irgendwelche NOCH dolleren Features eines  neuen FritzOS nicht kann, wäre mir das eher egal. Wichtig wäre nur, dass  ich bei nem Umstieg auf VoIP mit oder auch ohne "Aufstieg" zu VDSL  nicht plötzlich merke, dass es nicht geht ^^


Wie oben erwähnt erkennt man es an der Artikelnummer. Ja, zwei Fast-Ethernet-Anschlüße. VDSL und VVDSL beherrscht die Box, auch wenn es sich noch zeigen muss wie gut.


----------



## rhalin (28. August 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Auf der Verpackung der Fritze befindet  sich eine Artikelnummer. Laut dem FTP-Server von AVM gibt es die 6.0.3 auch nur für die 32MB-Version (http://download.avm.de/fritz.box/fritzbox.fon_wlan_7360_v2/firmware/deutsch/info.txt )
> Eine Auflistung der Artikelnummern wäre zum Beispiel Fritzbox 7360 und 7360 SL Varianten



Danke für den Link, passt dann bei mir, ist die 32MB-Version.
Jetzt hat der TE immer noch keinen neuen Router aber vielleicht gibts ja noch Alternativen zur FB.
Bei mir läuft sie wie gesagt top, holt sogar 1 Mbit/s mehr aus der Leitung als der Speedport.
Was die Zukunft bringt werden wir sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Also, laut dem Link gibt es die 7360 hier in D ohnehin nur als 32MB-Version, die mit 16GB sind die A/CH-Versionen, die gibt es hier in D so gut wie nirgends, erst recht nicht in nem Saturn würde ich mal behaupten  


Ich bin halt echt am überlegen... soll ich die nehmen, oder doch nur einen Modemrouter für 70-80€ ohne VoIP und erst dann, wenn es nötig wird, einen mit Telefon-Anschlüssen&co...? Denn ich wechsel sicher nicht schon in den nächsten Monaten den Tarif, sondern eher erst in 2-3 Jahren. Auch um sicherzugehen, wie es mit dem Datenvolumen ist. Ich bin Film-Freak und zwar klarer Verfechter von DVD+BluRay, aber vlt hat man in 2-3 Jahren schon keiner andere Wahl mehr als dieses doofe VideoOnDemand, zumindest bei einigen interessanten Serien und Filmen... und wenn man dann nur zB 50GB hat, wäre das Mist.

Einen neuen Router wollte ich aber holen, da ich immer mal Problemchen hab, die ich auf meinen jetzigen zurückführe - zB kann sich PES14 beim Start nicht mit dem Internet verbinden und "lädt" ewig - ich muss dann vor dem Start das LAN-Kabel abstecken, denn wenn PES kompett offline ist, startet es normal nur halt ohne Online-Features. Zudem hab ich in einigen Foren, auch hier, immer wieder mal das Phänomen dass die Seite sehr schnell zwar so gut wie fertig geladen hat, aber dann wird sie plötzlich weiß und lädt und lädt und lädt... ich muss dann die Seite erneut laden und - sobald der nötige Inhalt zu sehen ist - das Weiterladen der Seite stoppen. 

Beide Probleme treten mit Notebook und PC gleichermaßen auf, und beim PC wiederum hab ich inzwischen ein neues Board inkl. neu installiertem Windows. Natürlich auch alles getestet mal mit, mal ohne Flash, Java, Shockwave usw. und Treiber stets die aktuellsten. 

Kann so was vom Router kommen?


----------



## seekerm (28. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, laut dem Link gibt es die 7360 hier in D ohnehin nur als 32MB-Version, die mit 16GB sind die A/CH-Versionen, die gibt es hier in D so gut wie nirgends, erst recht nicht in nem Saturn würde ich mal behaupten


Diese Liste ist nur eine Auswahl von 736x(SL) Versionen und ist bei Weitem nicht vollständig  Wie ich aber anfangs schon erwähnt habe die 16MB-Version dürfte im Handel nicht mehr zu erwerben sein. Bei ebay und amazon sieht es hingegen anders aus.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann so was vom Router kommen?


 Es ist sehr unwahrschienlich, dass dieses Verhalten von Router verursacht wird.



rhalin schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft sie wie gesagt top, holt sogar 1 Mbit/s mehr aus der Leitung als der Speedport.


Nicht schwer zu übertreffen. xD


----------

